
Coronavirus Live Map - richardw
https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html
======
richardw
From article linked here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22251388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22251388).
I think it deserves its own post.

------
uberman
Why do people keep posting this when it clearly requires a "Johns Hopkins
Enterprise Authentication"?

